# Lecteur DVD du Mac et Apple TV



## wanda5 (18 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,
Je me pose la question de savoir si l'ATV retransmet en direct sur un moniteur ou une tv, un DVD en train d'être lu sur l'imac.
Voilà, maintenant que je me la suis posée, je vous la pose à vous.
Merci par avance.


----------



## didier31 (19 Décembre 2009)

J'ai pas de réponse, mais je suis aussi intéressé car ça serait super.

Me permets tu d'ajouter une question à ta question ? (je part du principe que tu as dit oui)
est il possible de connecter un lecteur de dvd externe (style graveur dvd usb ) à l'apple TV et de regarder des dvd sur sa télé ?

merci

Didier


----------



## didier31 (20 Décembre 2009)

juste un petit rajout,
sinon quand j'achète un DVD, un coup de Handbrake et il se trouve sur l'apple TV


----------



## napalmatt (21 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Désolé pour la réponse négative..! 
Tout doit passer par iTunes lors de la synchronisation avec l'ordinateur maître. Le seul "streaming" que tu peux faire, est avec des ordinateurs qui possèdent iTunes que tu associes à l'Apple TV en mode streaming (jusqu'à 5 bibliothèques). Deux trois explications *ici*. 
Le problème des DVD c'est qu'ils ne se lisent pas via iTunes sauf si tu les passes à la moulinette du type Handbrake, mais perte de qualité, etc.
Pour la prise USB de l'Apple TV, elle n'est pas accessible.


----------



## wanda5 (29 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse précise.
La clé aTV flash ne permet-elle pas ce genre de streaming (avec le lecteur DVD du Mac), je sais qu'elle permet de lire des images disques?


----------



## napalmatt (29 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

Je n'utilise pas cette clé. Mais à ma connaissance, elle te permet de lire des formats vidéos différents de ceux gérés par iTunes, et ne te permet pas de lire un disque DVD via un lecteur externe (celui du Mac ou un autre). 
Ceci dit, comme je le disais précédemment, tu peux tout à fait encoder tes propres DVD via Handbrake par exemple, pour qu'ils soient compatibles avec iTunes et donc avec l'Apple TV.


----------



## chnoub (2 Février 2010)

ATV flash permet de brancher un DD externe (meme formaté) fat 32 pour lire les films  ou videos persos encodés  en mp4, avi, m4v... attention toutefois au formatage du disque: en fat 32 les pc peuvent le lire; mais adieu les encodages de plus de 4Go 
pour cette utilisation et pour lire la musique de mon mac via mon ampli c est parfait; quelque sbandes annonces en HD ca le fait bien aussi, mais elles sont toujours en vo (si qqun conait une adresse francaise pour voir des BA en HD... on est  a la bourre dans notre beau pays  )
mais c est vrai que le potentiel de cette boiboite est sous exploité....

j ai d'ailleurs toujours pas trouvé comment lire une bibliotheque itune ou iphoto dur le DD externe sans passer par itunes sur mon mac....


----------

